# Little Pole Classic - Kids Fishing Tournament



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

August 9th


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Coming up this Saturday, Contact me with any questions.

Take them kids fishing!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like interest is picking up, must be the weather forcast. I have at least 3 kids on my boat and just got confirmation for 4 other kids. This is gonna be fun! No need to sign up this Wednesday, Just make sure you come to the Captains Meeting on Friday, 7M at Louis' Bait Camp. See ya'll there!


----------

